# giant warranty



## verycreativeusername

i'm pretty upset about the warranty claim with giant so far :cryin: i thought giant was one of the better compaines when it comes to this? anyways, my story: I have a giant defy alliance and my LBS discovered a crack on the seat-tube... when we asked giant they said that they no longer had a "rep" in adelaide (australia) and that i would have to strip the frame and post it to melbourne... apart from the very slow reply, the cost of doing this (they won't pay) is equivilent to getting a new frame from the likes of Ribble... i'm just wondering if this is unique or if others have had a similar expierience? thanks


----------



## PJ352

verycreativeusername said:


> i'm pretty upset about the warranty claim with giant so far :cryin: i thought giant was one of the better compaines when it comes to this? anyways, my story: I have a giant defy alliance and my LBS discovered a crack on the seat-tube... when we asked giant they said that they no longer had a "rep" in adelaide (australia) and that i would have to strip the frame and post it to melbourne... apart from the very slow reply, the cost of doing this (they won't pay) is equivilent to getting a new frame from the likes of Ribble... i'm just wondering if this is unique or if others have had a similar experience? thanks


In my experience, no matter the brand, the LBS has a large influence on how well (and quickly) warranty issues are processed and resolved. The better their rapport with the rep, the better the odds of a satisfactory resolution. 

You're at a disadvantage in that there's no longer a rep available, but that begs the question of how much motivation your LBS has to continue to stock Giant bikes. A question I'd think they'd pose to their contact at Giant. Offering a lifetime warranty is essentially useless without the support required to process claims. 

OTOH, it could be argued that your LBS should be willing to foot the bill for shipping to Melbourne. If you're a good customer, something you may want to pursue. 

All that said, my advice is to ask your LBS to work on your behalf above the rep level. If for some reason that doesn't get you results, ask for the contact info and plead your case directly. Depending on how this unfolds/ the level of support you receive from your LBS, you may want to consider dealing with another in the future, and tactfully explaining why to your current shop.


----------



## Swerny

How much is the shipping? 

While big, a road frame is light, so it can't be that expensive. 

If it means getting a new frame (assuming you are the original owner) I would pony up for the shipping. 

Most companies even state as much on their websites (owner is responsible for shipping).

From the Giant Website:

2. What is the warranty on my Giant bicycle?
Giant Bicycle, Inc. ("Giant") warrants the frame and rigid fork of each new Giant brand bicycle and Giant brand frameset to be free from defects in material and workmanship for as long as the original purchaser owns the bicycle. Paint finish and all other original components, and all Giant brand repair parts, replacement parts, and accessories, are warranted to be free from defects in material or workmanship for a period of one year from the original date of purchase. This warranty applies only to bicycles and framesets purchased new from, and assembled by, an Authorized Giant Retailer.

Unless otherwise provided, the sole remedy under the above warranty, or any implied warranty, is limited to the replacement of defective parts with those of equal or greater value at the sole discretion of Giant. Unless within the free 60-day repair labor period, you will be responsible for labor costs associated with warranty replacements. IN NO EVENT SHALL GIANT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECT, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ECONOMIC LOSSES, WHETHER BASED ON CONTRACT, WARRANTY, NEGLIGENCE, PRODUCT LIABILITY, OR ANY OTHER THEORY. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. THE ABOVE WARRANTY, OR ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY, DOES NOT COVER NORMAL WEAR AND TEAR. ALL WARRANTIES ARE VOID IF THE BICYCLE IS MODIFIED FROM ITS ORIGINAL CONDITION OR THE BICYCLE IS USED FOR OTHER THAN NORMAL ACTIVITIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, FAILING TO FOLLOW THE OWNER'S MANUAL OR USING THE BICYCLE FOR COMMERCIAL ACTIVITIES OR IN COMPETITIVE EVENTS, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO BICYCLE RACING, BICYCLE MOTOCROSS RACING, STUNT RIDING, RAMP JUMPING OR SIMILAR ACTIVITIES, AND TRAINING FOR SUCH ACTIVITIES OR EVENTS. GIANT MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. ALL IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, ARE LIMITED IN DURATION TO THAT OF THE EXPRESS WARRANTIES STATED ABOVE. Some states do not allow limitations on how long an implied warranty lasts, so the above limitation may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights which vary from state to state.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Maybe your LBS isn't geared up for this kind of stuff.
Maybe contact the main manufacturer supported Giant store in Adelaide instead and get their thoughts?
Contact - Giant Bicycle Store

That said, I'd be taking photos and emailing them to the guys at Giant in Melbourne [email protected]

All my dealings with them have been great as they're prompt and eager to assist. That's why I bought my wife a Giant and my next bike will be too.

Ultimately though, as Swerny has noted above, carriage to them will likely be your responsibility but the replacement frame should be covered.


----------



## PJ352

Swerny said:


> How much is the shipping?
> 
> While big, a road frame is light, so it can't be that expensive.
> 
> If it means getting a new frame (assuming you are the new owner) I would pony up for the shipping.
> 
> *Most companies even state as much on their websites (owner is responsible for shipping).*
> 
> From the Giant Website:
> 
> 2. What is the warranty on my Giant bicycle?
> Giant Bicycle, Inc. ("Giant") warrants the frame and rigid fork of each new Giant brand bicycle and Giant brand frameset to be free from defects in material and workmanship for as long as the original purchaser owns the bicycle. Paint finish and all other original components, and all Giant brand repair parts, replacement parts, and accessories, are warranted to be free from defects in material or workmanship for a period of one year from the original date of purchase. This warranty applies only to bicycles and framesets purchased new from, and assembled by, an Authorized Giant Retailer.
> 
> Unless otherwise provided, the sole remedy under the above warranty, or any implied warranty, is limited to the replacement of defective parts with those of equal or greater value at the sole discretion of Giant. Unless within the free 60-day repair labor period, you will be responsible for labor costs associated with warranty replacements. IN NO EVENT SHALL GIANT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECT, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ECONOMIC LOSSES, WHETHER BASED ON CONTRACT, WARRANTY, NEGLIGENCE, PRODUCT LIABILITY, OR ANY OTHER THEORY. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. THE ABOVE WARRANTY, OR ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY, DOES NOT COVER NORMAL WEAR AND TEAR. ALL WARRANTIES ARE VOID IF THE BICYCLE IS MODIFIED FROM ITS ORIGINAL CONDITION OR THE BICYCLE IS USED FOR OTHER THAN NORMAL ACTIVITIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, FAILING TO FOLLOW THE OWNER'S MANUAL OR USING THE BICYCLE FOR COMMERCIAL ACTIVITIES OR IN COMPETITIVE EVENTS, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO BICYCLE RACING, BICYCLE MOTOCROSS RACING, STUNT RIDING, RAMP JUMPING OR SIMILAR ACTIVITIES, AND TRAINING FOR SUCH ACTIVITIES OR EVENTS. GIANT MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. ALL IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, ARE LIMITED IN DURATION TO THAT OF THE EXPRESS WARRANTIES STATED ABOVE. Some states do not allow limitations on how long an implied warranty lasts, so the above limitation may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights which vary from state to state.


Where is it stated that the owner is responsible for shipping??


----------



## verycreativeusername

okay, i'll get in touch with giant directly... with the LBS, i'm new to this bike shop as i have only just discovered it, perhaps thats why they are reluctant to pay shipping. they are an authorized giant dealier, but i'm not sure about the future... i did originally purchased this bike from a different shop, after speaking to them they say that they'll send some pictures off but they're not sure how much good that'll do me. i hope this gets resolved soon as this was such a nice frame... very underated IMO

EDIT: i believe shipping is a few hundred, the post here goes on the size of the box :mad2:


----------



## PJ352

verycreativeusername said:


> okay, i'll get in touch with giant directly... with the LBS, i'm new to this bike shop as i have only just discovered it, perhaps thats why they are reluctant to pay shipping. *they are an authorized giant dealier*, but i'm not sure about the future... i did originally purchased this bike from a different shop, after speaking to them they say that they'll send some pictures off but they're not sure how much good that'll do me. i hope this gets resolved soon as this was such a nice frame... very underated IMO
> 
> EDIT: i believe shipping is a few hundred, the post here goes on the size of the box :mad2:


All that should matter is that the shop is an authorized dealer. If so, Giant and the LBS work out the details of how to process the warranty claim. 

I think Sven provided some good contact info, but I'd pursue this from more than one angle - like continuing to press the LBS for a resolution. 

Sometimes, it simply comes down to being a nudge to get things done.


----------



## verycreativeusername

contacted the giant adelaide store directly, they say they'll handle the warranty... getting somewhere


----------



## Swerny

PJ352 said:


> Where is it stated that the owner is responsible for shipping??


it doesn't, but it does say:

Unless otherwise provided, the sole remedy under the above warranty, or any implied warranty, is limited to the replacement of defective parts with those of equal or greater value at the sole discretion of Giant. Unless within the free 60-day repair labor period, you will be responsible for labor costs associated with warranty replacements.

I said most companies. 

Everything I have read about warranty claims indicates you would be responsible for shipping and/or labour to strip/build the bike


----------



## albert owen

Irrespective of any stated warranty from the manufacturer, when you purchase something here in the UK your contract is with the shop and you have a 6 year period during which whatever you buy should work properly and be free from defects.
Therefore, Giant's (or any other importer or manufacturer's) attitude is irrelevant.
Obviously some shops don't like you knowing this. So, if they get awkward simply say the magic words: "Sale of Goods Act".


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey, I'm in Sydney and had to send a wheelset to Adelaide. It cost me $40. I can't imagine a frame costing that much more. Try these guys:

Courier, Parcel Delivery & Shipping Services in Australia:Same Day Delivery


----------



## verycreativeusername

update: we've decided to send in some pictures of the frame to see if we can get any responses, will keep that courrier in mind if they still insist on postage though:rolleyes5: that "Sale of Goods Act" sounds like a great thing to have


----------



## FrankDaTank

I would suggest the problem is with the LBS as they don't want to be stuck with the labour charge for stripping and rebuilding the bike. I had my TCR advanced SL frame replaced under warranty and Giant were extremely cooperative.

I initially contacted a few local Giant dealers as I live in the country and have moved away from where I purchased it; some were helpful and others not. I then contacted Giant Australia and they organised for me to have it changed over at the Giant store in Adelaide. The guys there were fantastic and I only had to pay for some cables and bearings. I came away with admiration for a company that has such great support and product back up and will continue to buy Giant products in the future.

I think you will find that now you have contacted Giant directly, things will start happening.


----------



## verycreativeusername

I hope so too, waiting on a reply from giant before I bail on the shop that I bought it from. This bike shop has sent picutres off to see if they can get a rep, since I have an n+1 bike, I'm in no hurry so happy to wait two weeks before I get a reply... just hope its the reply I want...


----------



## Italianrider76

FrankDaTank said:


> I would suggest the problem is with the LBS as they don't want to be stuck with the labour charge for stripping and rebuilding the bike. I had my TCR advanced SL frame replaced under warranty and Giant were extremely cooperative.
> 
> I initially contacted a few local Giant dealers as I live in the country and have moved away from where I purchased it; some were helpful and others not. I then contacted Giant Australia and they organised for me to have it changed over at the Giant store in Adelaide. The guys there were fantastic and I only had to pay for some cables and bearings. I came away with admiration for a company that has such great support and product back up and will continue to buy Giant products in the future.
> 
> I think you will find that now you have contacted Giant directly, things will start happening.


Yeah that's the golden rule. reminds me of my uni days when I worked in electrical retail. Whenever there was something wrong with a product I'd send the customers straight to the manufacturer.

Frank....what was the problem with your SL?


----------



## FrankDaTank

Italianrider76 said:


> Yeah that's the golden rule. reminds me of my uni days when I worked in electrical retail. Whenever there was something wrong with a product I'd send the customers straight to the manufacturer.
> 
> Frank....what was the problem with your SL?


Some damage to the ISP under the seat clamp.


----------



## verycreativeusername

I've been informed that I'll have a new frame soon, I think its a defy composite, but not sure, all the dealer said was that it was full carbon... everything was done pretty quickly once I contacted Giant, little bit of a scare at first though...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Glad it's all working out and you've scored a frame upgrade (although you might need a new seatpost and stem).


----------



## PJ352

That's good news, glad it worked out for you. Post pics of your new bike when it's built up!


----------



## verycreativeusername

Giant forgot to send a seatpost with the frame!!! I can't wait till it arrives


----------



## Sven_Nijs

verycreativeusername said:


> Giant forgot to send a seatpost with the frame!!! I can't wait till it arrives


Did they send a stem to suit the Overdrive steerer?


----------



## verycreativeusername

I'm not sure  the dealer doesn't know what model the bike is, but they said that it was full carbon. I suspect that its the defy composite because they said they have already transferred my components over (looks like giant paid for that) so I assume that everything is ready and compatible except for the seatpost, can't wait to ride it


----------



## darwinosx

Your LBS doesn't sound very competent or maybe they are just lazy.


----------



## verycreativeusername

darwinosx said:


> Your LBS doesn't sound very competent or maybe they are just lazy.


I don't shop at this bike shop (Super Elliot's) very much any more, I have found closer ones to where I live. So I can't comment.


----------



## verycreativeusername

got the frame yesterday afternoon  turns out it is a 2011 defy advanced  can't wait for the rain to clear away so I can get a nice ride in, I'll post some pics later (when I find batteries for the camera :mad2, should I do that in another thread? I think it deserves another thread


----------



## PJ352

Swerny said:


> *it doesn't*, but it does say:
> 
> Unless otherwise provided, the sole remedy under the above warranty, or any implied warranty, is limited to the replacement of defective parts with those of equal or greater value at the sole discretion of Giant. Unless within the free 60-day repair labor period, you will be responsible for labor costs associated with warranty replacements.
> 
> I said most companies.
> 
> Everything I have read about warranty claims indicates you would be responsible for shipping and/or labour to strip/build the bike


That was my point. And nothing in the above text mentions a customers responsibility for shipping.

The only companies I'm aware of that defer shipping charges to customers are online retailers, like BD (or similar). No major manufacturers (in this case, Giant) do. Labor costs associated with parts swaps/ builds, yes, but not shipping.


----------



## egman476

Anyone know if repainting their frame voids the warranty?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I would think so given: "ALL WARRANTIES ARE VOID IF THE BICYCLE IS MODIFIED FROM ITS ORIGINAL CONDITION"


----------



## Swerny

might be a good idea to update the thread title and your first post seeing how Giant gave you a WAY better frame then you originally had.


----------



## PJ352

Swerny said:


> might be a good idea to update the thread title and your first post seeing how Giant gave you a WAY better frame then you originally had.


I disagree. History doesn't change because of a certain result.

Like most, this thread has evolved and has been updated to reflect the events as they unfolded. Whether one agrees or disagrees, what transpired initially *is* the history and should remain intact.


----------



## verycreativeusername

Well looking back I was pretty frustrated when we couldn't get a giant rep down, but that might have also have been down to the bikeshop's willingness. Change of shop and within a week I had a new frame, pitty the seatpost also took a bit of time :mad2: If I was to give giant a score out of 10 for how they handled it, I would give them an 8, because of the seatpost handling.


----------



## mdloc0

verycreativeusername said:


> Well looking back I was pretty frustrated when we couldn't get a giant rep down, but that might have also have been down to the bikeshop's willingness. Change of shop and within a week I had a new frame, pitty the seatpost also took a bit of time :mad2: If I was to give giant a score out of 10 for how they handled it, I would give them an 8, because of the seatpost handling.


How long it take all up? I the same issue on my Team Rabobank. See what happens. It's within the 12 months too

Matthew


----------



## verycreativeusername

Hey Matt;

It took a few months, but I'm pretty happy with what they did in the end.


----------



## AndyMc2006

A Few months is way to long, we pay thousands of dollars for these bikes, jumping through hoops and putting up with issues like forgetting to send a seat post is just a sign of them not being organized or paying attention to detail. Counting on excellent customer service in moments like these is crucial, otherwise I would be better off buying from an online retailer. Good customer service from LBS is what is supposed to stop us from buying online. 
That or we just start buying steel and ti bikes so that don't break and wear out as fast. 
It took a few months, but I'm pretty happy with what they did in the end.[/QUOTE]


----------

